# Can You Be The Wrong Age For A Watch?



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

I am a young(ish) and fit looking 50 yo - an active sporty guy [no I haven't got the wrong forum







].

I am very tempted by a Seiko orange monster but have this sneaking suspicion I'd look like Joan Collins wearing a miniskirt (well figuratively speaking).









Do others have similar fears?

Do the younger members feel there are watches which only their dads should wear and, conversely, which they shouldn't wear?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I would say that if you like the watch then buy it and wear it. Don't be swayed by what others think or say. A couple of my friends say that my Glycine Lagunare is way to big for me - yet when I've out with them and worn it they didn't even notice it (or if they did they didn't say anything about it)!

Go for it


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I wouldn't say I was young (39) but, no, I have no such fears. I'll happily wear anything that takes my fancy, from the blingest quartz (I'm currently thinking about an Aquanautic Bara Cuda again) to more traditional watches from the 40's and 50's etc. I've even bought and carried the odd pocket watch or two


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> I wouldn't say I was young (39) but, no, I have no such fears.Â I'll happily wear anything that takes my fancy, from the blingest quartz (I'm currently thinking about an Aquanautic Bara Cuda again) to more traditional watches from the 40's and 50's etc.Â I've even bought and carried the odd pocket watch or twoÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well said Rich.

What a coincidence that my Cuda is coming up for sale soon





















No that wasn't a quick impression of anyone else
















I am 36(I think,Jason will know







)







I will wear anything except old watches that make you look old.I aint ready for watches my Grandad woiuld have worn just yet


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m 50 and I`d wear the Orange Monster sod what anyone else thought but I`m not that keen on it.

I do have the Orange version of this which I look forward to wearing when it comes back from repair.

*Orient `M` Force EXO4001D (21jewel 46G41 movement)*


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm 6 weeks away from the big Four O







and find I'm not lusting after an orange watch anymore. 2 years ago it was a big thing and I nearly bought a few but something kept nagging at me that it was the wrong move.

(thinking about it it was probably the 710


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I also like wearing Red sometimes









*Orient King Diver Red, 21 jewel automatic*










Of course there is another Red watch which likes to makes its presence felt on this forum owned by someone _far,far_ older then I

























pg tips said:


> I'm 6 weeks away from the big Four O
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Paul, I have been informed that women don`t _`Nag`_ they just gently _ `persuade` &`remind`_ (incessantly)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

there ain't no gentle where my 710 is concerned Mac!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

You can be the wrong age for most things, but only in other peoples eyes.

And they don't matter.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> there ain't no gentle where my 710 is concerned Mac!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She`s not in the same room with you Paul is she























I`ve heard it said that through out most of nature as the song said _`The Female of the Species is more deadly then The Male`_























Actually my ex-wife who was only 4`8" and very thin, was *b***dy lethal *


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> You can be the wrong age for most things, but only in other peoples eyes.
> 
> And they don't matter.
> 
> ...


Very true Stan, your either _`Too Young`_ or _`Too Old `_ when really they mean your just _*`Too Weird`*_


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > You can be the wrong age for most things, but only in other peoples eyes.
> ...


I gave up trying to be just right years ago Mac, it didn't work.









I'm happy with weird these days.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Your not weird Stan.I am


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Alex, you are mental. The two are not the same.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

But,

Look at that weirdo,he is mental.Sounds familiar


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

AlexR said:


> But,
> 
> Look at that weirdo,he is mental.Sounds familiar
> 
> ...


I've had that all my life but especially in the 1980's when I wore a cream coloured suit with 36" Oxford bags and a brown tank top.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Jason has a suit like that


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Jason has a suit like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm shocked................. not.
















He's got some nice ticktocks though.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

yes he does


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Stan said:


> Alex, you are mental. The two are not the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never mind being out of your tree you two are in the middle of a dessert ie `Lunny Tunes` mind you I suspect most people on this forum are























Thank heavens _*I`m *_alright


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

"Thank heavens I`m alright"

Is a bear Catholic?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> "Thank heavens I`m alright"
> 
> Is a bear Catholic?
> 
> ...


I`ve just look at myself in the mirror, stuck out my tongue and checked my pulse, nothing wrong with me






























Its the others I worried about






























BTW I`ve never asked a bear its religion


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

And you _still_ think your alright Mac?









You should always ask the bear its religion.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I once had a very rough time after asuming a bear was Jewish orthodox.

Stan's right, there is nothing more important in life than establishing a bears religion.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I once had a very rough time after asuming a bear was Jewish orthodox.
> 
> Stan's right, there is nothing more important in life than establishing a bears religion.
> 
> ...


Dead right mate, bear's are fussy.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> And you _still_ think your alright Mac?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





pg tips said:


> I once had a very rough time after asuming a bear was Jewish orthodox.
> 
> Stan's right, there is nothing more important in life than establishing a bears religion.
> 
> ...





mach 0.0013137 said:


> Its the others I worried about


I knew I was right


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

who ever toaught you how to do that multi quote thing should be shot Mac.









I'm perfectly sane, and so was the bear!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> who ever toaught you how to do that multi quote thing should be shot Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Paul









I never doubted the bear


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

touche


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

aaaahhheeeemmm!! back to the thread subject pleeeeze...

I have just been told I am 50!!














Didn't realise... I recently bought an Orange Monster and I look Bloody Great when I'm wearing it!!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Getting back to Orange watches (just briefly you understand.. I would not for one moment want to be accused of straying off topic














)

I'm just nudging 48 and just bought my own Orange monster. And far from any "Joan Collins" feeling, I feel more like, "This is my watch, I'll wear it if I want, and if you don't like it - then SOD OFF!!"

Get one - it's very liberating!!


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

I was wondering when we'd get back to the point - it must be our age









I have teenage kids who tell me I shouldn't wear jeans as "it makes me look like Jeremy Clarkson" - I suppose I was worried that an Orange Monster would be the horological equivalent of Clarkson's jeans









However - I totally agree with the "I'LL wear what I like" approach


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

psychlist said:


> I was wondering when we'd get back to the point - it must be our age
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too right









and as for the teenagers, clip `em round the ear and tell `em to speak only when spoken to,
















Cheeky pups


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

What are you supposed to wear?Elasticated waist nylon trousers over 45
















As for getting back to the original theme of the thread,you only have to post something on track and that should do it


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

psychlist said:



> I have teenage kids who tell me I shouldn't wear jeans as "it makes me look like Jeremy Clarkson" - I suppose I was worried that an Orange Monster would be the horological equivalent of Clarkson's jeans


If Clarkson can buy a Ford GT40, you can most certainly buy an Orange Monster


----------



## MartinAtton (Mar 14, 2005)

I am 58 and wear a whole range of OTT watches including an Orange Monster. I am also 6'2" tall with cropped white hair and beard that used to be ginger. Looking like I do, I can't keep a low profile, so I wear my OM with pride and no misgivings!

Martin


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> As for getting back to the original theme of the thread,you only have to post something on track and that should do it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well for a few minutes anyway
















If you think about it the sort of people who are going to say _"Sod what anyone thinks wear what you want"_ are hardly likely to keep a thread on track for long


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MartinAtton said:


> I am 58 and wear a whole range of OTT watches including an Orange Monster. I am also 6'2" tall with cropped white hair and beard that used to be ginger. Looking like I do, I can't keep a low profile, so I wear my OM with pride and no misgivings!
> 
> Martin
> 
> ...


A lot of us were weird before these young _Whipper Snappers_ were even a twinkle in their fathers eye


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> If Clarkson can buy a Ford GT40, you can most certainly buy an Orange Monster
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































Yes, but he says today in Times he has sold his Volvo 4x4 - hardly a wild set of wheels


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

psychlist said:


> I am a young(ish) and fit looking 50 yo - an active sporty guy [no I haven't got the wrong forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand your concerns but cannot empathize with them for a few years yet









A watch has to suit you IMO and and it depends whether you are a "50 is the new 40" dude or fuddy duddy grey cardi 50, a pic would help







If you are a grey cardi 50 then an Orange Monster will look as suitable as a burberry baseball cap.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

MarkF said:


> I understand your concerns but cannot empathize with them for a few years yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

A Timex for him methinks


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MarkF said:


> A Timex for him methinks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That says a lot for Paul aka Captain Timex


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

ESL said:


> ←
> ​


Hey - where did you find that pic of me?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nowt boring about Timex


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

redmonaco said:


> aaaahhheeeemmm!! back to the thread subject pleeeeze...
> 
> I have just been told I am 50!!
> 
> ...


Fighting passed all the threads I just cannot fathom........................

This question to me is like the'that watch is too big for me' thing.

If you like it so fking what? I have 6 1/4 wrists. I've owned 49mm watches.

Whatever you are happy with.

My work is done here.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> redmonaco said:
> 
> 
> > aaaahhheeeemmm!! back to the thread subject pleeeeze...
> ...


G'night Paul.


----------

